# use of wavemaker?



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

what do you all use for flow across the tank?
powerheads? just the filter?
wavemakers?
I'm considering using a wavemaker that has 260 gph flow for my 90 gallon tank when I finish rebuilding/restocking/replanting it.

I've used powerheads but they can't rreally change their flow to much..

so what do you all use? or not use?
bad experiences using anything?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not many here use wavemakers so your feedback may be limited. 

Hydor pumps are good for just single on/off function unless you get the model they make for the wavemaker controller. 

If you really want full control of options the Vortech MP10 is a good. 

I have used both on my tanks and still do. 

You really don't need a wavemaker, just something that is going to circulate the water and keep it stirred up so waste can't settle. 

You're going to probably want something more stronger than 260 GPH on a 90G as that would be about a trickle in a tank that size.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I use a MP40 at 3 for my 125g. If I had to do it over I would have gotten two MP10 for better control. The MP40 turned up makes a tsunami in my tank.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with Texan a 260 gph pump on a 90 gal. won't do much. I use a Hydor 550 on my 90 gal. along with the two other filter returns coming from my sump. I also have a maxijet powerhead along the back bottom side of my tank behind some rockwork where I was getting a buildup of mulm to help with the flow along the bottom. I really like the Hydor pumps for the price that they are are and have had good luck with them. Or if you feel like dropping some cash you can go for the Ecotechs as they are pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## Divine Winds (Feb 16, 2008)

I use a Quiet1One 1200 on my 29 which does 290 so I agree with something bigger for your tank. The brand itself I'd recommend for durability. I left it outside forgotten for three years, somehow ended up in the garden. After a cleaning and popping the impeller back in the housing it works fine. I also like the dual submerged/dry operation as it's been repurposed a few times.


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for the replies all. Good stuff here.
I was thinking of wavemakers over powerheads because of the confined stream that the powerheads put out, which I've used in my 90 gallon. I also like the idea of changing the direction of flow more then just up and down, left or right.

Again, thank you everyone 

edit: looking up the mp10 and I see that its WAY out of my price range lol.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

By saying wavemaker I assume you mean a circulating pump such as Hydor koralia pumps and there is some other brands. Circulating pumps are better at higher flow rates at less velocity. They can move a lot of water without it being a jet stream such as what you would get with a power head.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I've been using Hydor koralias. They are worth it if you NEED it. 

I have the smallest nano model for a 18g tank. It's connected to my aquarium controller which has programmed wave maker settings. I use this after the lights and co2 turn off to aerate the tank. As well as relieving dead spots. I've noticed algae growing in my dead spots w no flow.

I wouldn't leave it on 24:7 in my tank due to the small size of my tank. I'm using an Eheim and it does a decent job other than some spots where it's densely planted or blocked by the hard scape


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

While flow is important only a few of the plants we tend to keep are naturally found in higher flow rate streams. While Boreno Crypts & Madagascar Lace will appreciate high flow, many stems will not. Keep in mind placement of your flow devices & the plants you'll be keeping.


----------

